# اللهجة اللبنانية: وعيني صوتك بكير



## A doctor

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لماجدة الرومي أغنية تسمى "خذني حبيبي" تقول فيها:
خبّرني يوميه كتير مرجحني عالخبرية
وعيني صوتك بكّير واغفى صوتك ليلية

أردت معرفة معنى "وعيني صوتك بكّير" فقمت بالبحث عن ترجمة للأغنية ووجدت الترجمة في موقع وكانت الترجمة كالآتي:
Youre voice awakens me early
سؤالي، ما معنى " وعيني " باللبناني؟ هل معناها أصحى؟


----------



## WadiH

حاولت الاستماع للأغنية لكن وجدت صعوبة في التعرف على الكلمات بسبب طريقة الغناء، كما أن الكلمات المنشورة في النت متضاربة من موقع إلى آخر.

أرى أنها تقول "أيقظني بصوتك صباحاً وأخفض صوتك ليلاً" (وعّيني صيغة أمر على وزن فعِّلني).


----------

